# Drug screening diagnosis code for patient on Adderall



## dthompson@carolinamedical.us (Jan 4, 2017)

Currently we are billing drug screening with a Dx of Z02.89 which is not what it is for. These screenings are done mainly on patients taking Adderall for ADHD.  What other code is a better descriptor of why the drug screening is being done.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2017)

I would look at z51.81 for therapeutic drug monitoring With a Z79.899 as secondary code.


----------

